# Fog shooting up from the ground



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Just came up with this idea when watching a cheesy 50's Japanese monster movie  They had jets of steam coming out of the ground--and I thought that could be cool in a haunt. . .

So I grabbed a fog machine, a short piece of PVC pipe and an elbow (both around 1 1/2" diameter). Hold the elbow just in front of the fog outlet with the attached pipe going up and voila--a vertical blast of fog!

The plan is to dig a hole for the machine and have a board over it with a hole for the PVC pipe. Camoflage the board and there you are--random blasts of smoke from the ground.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Neat idea! That would be a nice effect, having fog come up from a fresh "grave". Use the dirt from the hole on top of the board to make the grave?
I seem to remember a guy (possibly here) that had fog piping laid in his front yard when he had a new lawn installed. The fog would rise from several locations around the lawn.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

With the right lighting that could be an interesting effect. I dont think I have ever seen it done before.

Your right Otaku, someone in here did do that but I dont think it was a strong verticle spray of fog. More of a ground fog idea.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We have a swamp/bog in the trail with a low bridge going over it. Well--that's the effect. The "bridge" is actually flush with the ground and we're digging around it down a few inches to lay plastic and build the box. We've decided to put the fog machine under the bridge--so that it will be protected, but in the middle of the path--people will be on top of it when it blasts the fog. That should get a few reactions!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've had the same idea. glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be a neat effect. Especially with a couple of LED's in the PVC pipe shining up the column of fog.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Would it be possible to drill some very small holes along the length of the pipe and cap the end, so that it vents in multiple places?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Would it be possible to drill some very small holes along the length of the pipe and cap the end, so that it vents in multiple places?


think reverse of my fog curtain!






i think with a bigger fogger and no ice to keep it low, something like this would work well!

*anxious to see what you come up with*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a really cool idea.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've thought about the fog curtain but never tried it--it looks great! Do you do this inside or out?

My regular fog chiller is about an 8 foot length of drainage pipe (the black stuff that's about 5 inches in diameter with holes in it). Stuff it full of frozen water bottles and the fog just sort of oozes out the holes.

Do you use your fog curtain inside or out? I didn't know if a stray breeze would ruin the effect. And on a warm night (alas--here in Florida we're often still warm in October) if it would disperse before you get the effect.

Suppose I could set one up and try it . . . .


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a nice effect.


----------

